
The engine for Amazon earnings growth has nothing to do with e-commerce - roadkillon101
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-engine-for-amazon-earnings-growth-has-nothing-to-do-with-e-commerce-2018-04-26
======
roadkillon101
It's interesting that Amazon Web Service (AWS) makes them profitable, NOT the
e-commerce business. Like many others, I buy plenty of stuff there, but
without their cloud infrastructure, there would be no Amazon. In fact, they
found a way to monetize their excess cloud capacity for their e-commerce
platform which is probably the most expensive resource to build and keep idle
is a stroke of genius in hindsight.

